# Red Bar and Neck Icy Homers



## surkha (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All

Please help me to breed homer as shown in pic.I will be very thankful to the guys if you can send me the pics of any bird you have witht he pics of his/her parents.I need to know what color cock and hen(with Pics) i have to mate to get results like this.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

no pic .......


----------



## tung koon (Sep 13, 2010)

that is a mealy/silver


----------



## surkha (Feb 21, 2013)

Dear

I know it is a mealy but how to breed birds like this.I need to know what color cock and hen i need to get the youngsters like the bird shown in pic.In case someone has the bird like this in their loft send me the pic of the bird and the pics of parents.


----------

